# Tall beginner plants for 30" tall tank



## ptbee (Apr 5, 2015)

I've been keeping cichlids for years but have never kept any plants in my tanks.
I recently upgraded to a 110 high tank with a 3d background and keep staring at the filter intakes and they're driving me CRAZY! I've thought about plastic or silk plants to help cover them up, but the purist in me resents it.
Can anyone recommend some tall plants that would work well in covering up these intakes in my 30" tall tank? I have a good amount of rock and am thinking of using clay pots for planting them in since they would be hidden behind the rock work. Are there even any "cichlid friendly" plants that would grow to 30"?
Any insight would be much appreciated. TYIA!


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Which cichlids do you own? Some fish are rather hard on live plants.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

I see that you have the following,
" lol. Too many to name, mostly peacocks though. Lots of yellow labs too. Are there any plants in general that are better for cichlids? I'd rather not have the plants I keep dictate how I stock my tank. If that's the case, I'd rather go fake..."

Anubias 'nana' or Java fern will work but it should be tied or super glued to the rocks. I had both in a tank when I had peacock cichlids. I also had great luck with a wide leaf Vallisneria but I don't remember which one it was. It can be planted in the substrate and grows fairly tall though you need to locate it away from the filter intakes to avoid the leaves getting stuck on the intake strainer.


----------



## The Dude315 (May 19, 2015)

Jungle and spiral vals will cover it up and tend to work well in cichlid tanks as long as the roots are protected by some stones so they can't be uprooted


----------



## Als49 (Jul 11, 2014)

You can try the big variants of anubias such as: anubias heterophylla and anubias coffefolia. They'll get big and tall more than 30 cm and can be tied to the pipe of the filter intake to cover them up so you no longer have to stare at them.


----------

